# Westside Powerlifting Training



## Joliver

This post will be long and damn boring at times, but if you read it all and apply its principles, YOU WILL GAIN 200LBS TO YOUR TOTAL IN 18 MONTHS.

We all hear about 531, The Cube Method, Bulgarian and Russian training.  They all have one thing in common: They are either early predecessors to, or products of the Westside method--arguably the most successful powerlifting training system available today.  I could go on about what I think about the program, but at the end of the day, the strongest athletes in the world do something that is founded in Westside training--and that speaks for itself.  

What is Westside training and how do I do it?

The Westside system is a grouping of methods that are organized to accomplish these goals: To make you BIGGER (yes, you can be a bodybuilder and grow with WS training--they have even given themselves a ridiculous name: powerbuilders), to make you stronger, and to make you more explosive.  

What are the methods used in Westside training?

*The Conjugate Method*

It may seem like an overly complex term considering what it actually means.  A conjugate lift is simply a movement that is similar to another lift--in our case, a main powerlifting movement (squat, bench, and deadlift).  

An example of a conjugation in the squat would be a box squat, front squat, cambered bar squat, or hack squat (if anyone still does that hard ass lift).  The number of lifts are only limited by your ability to find movements that "carryover" to your main lift.  An example--if I gain 10lbs on my box squat, and the increase carries over to my squat, then I will use it as a predictor of my contest max (the amount that can be lifted in a meet).  If I gain 50lbs on my front squat and see no increase in my conventional squat (highly unlikely, but work with me), then it isn't an appropriate conjugated predictive lift for my meet success.  

*Maximum Effort (ME) Method *

The ME method is exerting a maximum effort against a maximal load. This method is only used on the core lifts (don't panic, I will explain core lifts in a bit)!  If you do this with bicep curls, when you get out of the sling, you will write an apology letter for not listening.  The ME method will yield the most significant gains in strength and the most adaptation to loads by the CNS.  It does this by recruiting the most motor units of any other type of training.  

The ME method has its limitations.  If you train in excess of 90% of your 1 rep max (the maximum amount of force you can exert in a single effort) for more than 3 weeks, your CNS will be negatively impacted and you will take a step backward.  This "down regulation" can be mitigated by using different conjugates of the lift in order to prevent CNS adaptation.  In other words, change something at least every three weeks so that you can continue to lift heavy.  Change your conjugate lift, the type of bar, your grip, your hairstyle....anything to keep your CNS guessing.  

Typically, on ME day, a lifter will do 7-10 sets of 3 reps of a core lift.  You will work to a training max on this day.  

*The Dynamic (DE) Method*

The DE method is used to increase the rate of force development.  This is accomplished by lifting submaximal loads at maximum speed.  Typically, a lifter should use 50-65% of their 1 rep max.  If you are a 300lb bencher, you must apply 300lbs to the 150lb barbell when you are working during DE training.  This is not some bullshit easy day just because you don't lift heavy.  

Additionally, you will want to use chains or bands to teach your muscles how to constantly produce ever increasing force throughout the lift.  IT IS ALL ABOUT FORCE DEVELOPEMENT.  Force = Mass x Acceleration.  Now I told you how much to lift, so that is taken care of....the acceleration is all on you.  You want to squat, bench, and DL big then you have to smoke the weight out of the hole, off your chest, off the ground.  You have a limited amount of time you can apply maximal strength.  Once that time is up, you WILL fail at or beyond 100% 1RM.  PERIOD.  

A typical DE training session will be 7-12 sets of 3 reps.  Once you begin to slow down, beyond 7 sets--your day is over.  You don't grind out reps on your core lift on this day.  

*The Repetition Method*

This is relatively self explanatory, but since I typed a lot about the other methods...might as well say something about this.  The rep method is good.  Really good. Is that enough?  Not likely.  Lets look at what it does:

1)  Size--it is the primary method behind hypertrophy in order for PLers to grow into a heavier class.
2)  Strength--Though ME is the primary CNS primer for strength, repetition cements the mental map of the lift (the groove), and increases overall power.
3)  Endurance--Sure....I will say that.  Even though typing all of this is making me sweat.
4)  Restoration--If this method is used, crippling DOMS will be a thing of the past.  

Still don't believe me?  

Vasili Alexeyev--arguably the greatest Olympic lifter of all time used to do power cleans NON-STOP for 2-3 minutes.  He used to jump 1000 consecutive times.  That is bat shit crazy, but it works.

George Halbert is also another great example of the repetition method.  He used to monitor his work capacity by timing the duration for which he could rep the 100lb dumbbells.  George is one of the greatest benchers by formula--ever.  

*How do I incorporate the repetition method?*

The repetition method should be used periodically during your training.  You should use it at least once per week on one lift or its conjugate.  An example of how I use it:  Squat ME day, I will drag the sled (light weight) continuously for 5 minutes.  But occasionally (ever month or so) I will squat till I drop--Some people call them DEATH SQUATS--where you will take a weight and squat till failure.

*Core Lifts*

Now that I have used the word more times than I can count, I will explain a core lift.  It is a main lift (squat, bench, DL), or a VERY similar conjugate. Ok, on to some examples:

Squat
Front squat
Box squat
Cambered bar squats
Bench press
Incline press
Overhead press
Decline press
Deadlift
Deficit DL
Snatch grip DL
Sumo DL

Is this list all inclusive?  No.  These are examples, but you could conceivably use those (and nothing more) as your core lifts for the remainder of your natural life and still progress.  Please take this list and think about the spirit of the it--if you use leg extensions as your core lift--I hope the only total you ever get is the shitty cereal.


*Putting It All Together*

A training week will have both ME and DE days. A lifter will train squat/DL and bench press twice in one week.  You must have at least 72 hours in between training a specific lift.  

A sample Westside week may look like this:

*Monday:  ME Squat/DL day (yes...I train these lifts in the same session)*

Core Lift--Squat 
8 sets of 3 reps.  You must work to a training max!

Repetition Work
Snatch grip DL 3x6-8
Belt squats 3x10-15
Reverse Hypers (youtube) 3x10-15

Sled work--100lb x 150 yards (broken down into 3 trips)


*Tuesday:  ME bench press day*

Core Lift--Bench press 
8 sets of 3 reps.  You must work to a training max!

Repetition Work
Incline Dumbbell press 2x12
JM press (youtube that...) 3x12
Pull-ups 3x fail
barbell row 2x12
Lateral delt raise 3x10

Note: Unless you have a noticeable weakness in your anterior or posterior delt that is hindering performance, individual work isn't necessary. 

Also, why in the hell did we just work our back with our bench?  Because...powerlifters don't train body parts like bodybuilders. No more left ab and serratus days.  Everything is about function.  What gives you maximum performance?  Working all bench muscles on bench day.  Whether you know it or not, if you have a "back day" before you bench and you have sore lats, your bench WILL suffer.  


*Wednesday:  Off*


*Thursday:  DE squat/DL day*

Core Lift--Squat 
8 sets of 3 Explosive reps @ 50-65% of your 1RM.  You should use chains or bands to develop acceleration.  Do not exceed 50-65% of your 1RM INCLUDING the bands/chains. You will NOT work to a max. You will not "grind out" reps.  Speed is the purpose of every rep.

Repetition Work
Snatch grip DL 3x6-8 (explosive reps)
Belt squats: same as ME day 
Reverse hypers: same as ME day

Sled work--50lbs x 100 yards (4 x 25 yard sprints)


*Friday: DE bench press day*

Core Lift--Bench press
8 sets of 3 explosive reps @ 50-65% of your 1RM.  You should use chains or bands to develop acceleration.  Do not exceed 50-65% of your 1RM INCLUDING the bands/chains. You will NOT work to a max. You will not "grind out" reps.  Speed is the purpose of every rep.

Repetition Work
Incline Dumbbell press 2x12
JM press (youtube that...) 3x12
Pull-ups 3x fail
barbell row 2x12
Lateral delt raise 3x10


*Ok, thanks for the start....but what now?*

Westside training is so successful because it changes rapidly.  Your lift selection will completely change at least every three weeks.  Your core lifts will be different and supplemental lifts will be as well.  This keeps adaptation to a minimum.  If your progress begins to stagnate, you must change everything while keeping the principles.

Do yourself a favor, pick up a notebook to track your progress.  One book for squat/DL and one for bench press days.  I go back and look at what busted through a plateau for me up to 7 years ago.  

If you have read this far, you are serious about moving some serious weight.  I know how it is, I click on a post and it is just too damn long for me to suffer through, but if you made it through this, then you want to be strong, or stronger....or better yet--strongest.  And for those of you that just hit the back button, enjoy your cereal.  

Last words:  PM me if you have any questions.  I will do anything I can to help you into PLing...even if you don't use the WS method.....I guess.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Awesome post man. Trying to decide what to start tomorrow. West side or cube. I like this setup alot.


----------



## Joliver

ECKSRATED said:


> Awesome post man. Trying to decide what to start tomorrow. West side or cube. I like this setup alot.



Thank you sir!

The cube is actually a simplified WS system.  Instead of getting ME,DE, and Rep training into one week, the cube uses a design that each week a lift will be trained by a different method.

So it would look like this:

Monday:  Squat--ME
Tuesday: Bench--DE
Wednesay: Off
Thursday: Deadlift--Repetition
Friday:  Accessory day

The next week, everything rotates, so Squat Rep training, Bench ME training, and deadlift DE training.  

I like the cube system.  I think it is a great way to begin working with a program that can elicit world class results.


----------



## ECKSRATED

joliver said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> The cube is actually a simplified WS system.  Instead of getting ME,DE, and Rep training into one week, the cube uses a design that each week a lift will be trained by a different method.
> 
> So it would look like this:
> 
> Monday:  Squat--ME
> Tuesday: Bench--DE
> Wednesay: Off
> Thursday: Deadlift--Repetition
> Friday:  Accessory day
> 
> The next week, everything rotates, so Squat Rep training, Bench ME training, and deadlift DE training.
> 
> I like the cube system.  I think it is a great way to begin working with a program that can elicit world class results.



yea ive gotten that much outta my research so far. think im gonna buy the ebook cus I cant open any of those files from that mega site or whatever.

Im not positive about what to do on the accessory work  either. I read 3-5 excercises but didn't say how many reps. Im ready to follow a program and focus purely on strength.


----------



## Joliver

ECKSRATED said:


> yea ive gotten that much outta my research so far. think im gonna buy the ebook cus I cant open any of those files from that mega site or whatever.
> 
> Im not positive about what to do on the accessory work  either. I read 3-5 excercises but didn't say how many reps. Im ready to follow a program and focus purely on strength.



The cube session set up is IDENTICAL to a westside training session. You will still hava a core lift and move on to your supplemental lifts to get your volume.  There really is no difference.  The cube doesn't favor chains or bands--that is another difference.  Your rep scheme will be in the 6-12 range--pretty much bodybuilding rep range.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Any of the guys that i have trained, like Steelers, will recognize some of the elements here.  My program doesn't use ME days but instead either a meet or a mock meet every other wave. It runs in 3 week waves.  You train three days per week and work the squat, bench and deadlift on their own days.  You rotate through the percentages. So if you squat for speed which might be 10 doubles at 60% on monday, on Wednesday you'll do 3 sets of 5 at 75% working repetitions. On Friday you will pull 5 sets of triples at 85% which is just a "heavy" day. By the end of the last set you are feeling the strain similar to a ME day.

I have questions about the ME days for you joliver. 

Dave Tate of EliteFTS (formerly of WSB) says that you should not do more than three reps at 100% or more in a ME session.  Is he contradicting Westside? Is this why you do ME triples?

I have heard Louis say that on ME days you get a record and get out the door. You stated that you must hit your training max.  Do you stop there? Or are you trying to get a record? 

How the hell do you guys keep track of your max's if you're setting new ones constantly?


----------



## Big Worm

On my ME days I will do triples up to a point that the weight is starting to get heavy and then I will increase in singles to my max, or whatever I can get that day. Usually the last 3 sets will be singles.   De days will be 8x3 or 10x2.


----------



## yeti

If I'm doing Smolov right now, is this a good template to go into afterwards? Should I run Sheiko? 
I'm a beginner and I only squat 385, bench 275, deadlift 445. Will I also benefit from this kind of training?


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> Any of the guys that i have trained, like Steelers, will recognize some of the elements here.  My program doesn't use ME days but instead either a meet or a mock meet every other wave. It runs in 3 week waves.  You train three days per week and work the squat, bench and deadlift on their own days.  You rotate through the percentages. So if you squat for speed which might be 10 doubles at 60% on monday, on Wednesday you'll do 3 sets of 5 at 75% working repetitions. On Friday you will pull 5 sets of triples at 85% which is just a "heavy" day. By the end of the last set you are feeling the strain similar to a ME day.
> 
> I have questions about the ME days for you joliver.
> 
> Dave Tate of EliteFTS (formerly of WSB) says that you should not do more than three reps at 100% or more in a ME session.  Is he contradicting Westside? Is this why you do ME triples?
> 
> I have heard Louis say that on ME days you get a record and get out the door. You stated that you must hit your training max.  Do you stop there? Or are you trying to get a record?
> 
> How the hell do you guys keep track of your max's if you're setting new ones constantly?



I don't think Dave is contradicting WS. The 3 rep number is a cardinal rule based on the research of a guy named Prilepin.  I do triples and as I work up to my perceived training max (or within 5% of my 1RM), I will "save some gas in the tank.  Westside is about meaningful reps under maximal loads.  If I deviate from my triple plan and attack my 1rm, I will increase my number of sets.  If I get a PR, I walk away.  

Louie is right in that you should always attack your 1rm, but some days you cant.  This is where I have incorporated less Russian methodology and more Bulgarian training.  Russian training is by the book...its on the list...you do it and miss.  Clever--I know.  Bulgarian training is about the connection between the psychological and physiological.  Your 1RM is not always approachable.  You should never enter the gym with that logic, but you must get your "meaningful repetitions" in, and over 80%, I believe you will do that.  

I track all of my predictive lifts and their maxes.  I have been doing it so long that I know that if I go up 20lbs on my good morning, then I will progress in my DL by a similar amount.  Not every lift does that.  You MUST TRACK YOUR PROGRESS!  I currently have 20 PRs that I attempt to break every microcycle.  The best way to do it---spreadsheet.  Microsoft Excel.  You must become maniacal about your training.  That is where training maxes can get you into trouble.  A real training max vs. a perceived training max.  That is why guys walk into the gym for 3 years knowing that they will warm up with 135, 225x10, 250x6, 275x3, 315xfail.  Every damn Monday.  Unbelievable.  You must surround each lift with 5 predictive lifts....and punish those lifts until you cant help but make PRs.


----------



## PillarofBalance

joliver said:


> I don't think Dave is contradicting WS. The 3 rep number is a cardinal rule based on the research of a guy named Prilepin.  I do triples and as I work up to my perceived training max (or within 5% of my 1RM), I will "save some gas in the tank.  Westside is about meaningful reps under maximal loads.  If I deviate from my triple plan and attack my 1rm, I will increase my number of sets.  If I get a PR, I walk away.
> 
> Louie is right in that you should always attack your 1rm, but some days you cant.  This is where I have incorporated less Russian methodology and more Bulgarian training.  Russian training is by the book...its on the list...you do it and miss.  Clever--I know.  Bulgarian training is about the connection between the psychological and physiological.  Your 1RM is not always approachable.  You should never enter the gym with that logic, but you must get your "meaningful repetitions" in, and over 80%, I believe you will do that.
> 
> I track all of my predictive lifts and their maxes.  I have been doing it so long that I know that if I go up 20lbs on my good morning, then I will progress in my DL by a similar amount.  Not every lift does that.  You MUST TRACK YOUR PROGRESS!  I currently have 20 PRs that I attempt to break every microcycle.  The best way to do it---spreadsheet.  Microsoft Excel.  You must become maniacal about your training.  That is where training maxes can get you into trouble.  A real training max vs. a perceived training max.  That is why guys walk into the gym for 3 years knowing that they will warm up with 135, 225x10, 250x6, 275x3, 315xfail.  Every damn Monday.  Unbelievable.  You must surround each lift with 5 predictive lifts....and punish those lifts until you cant help but make PRs.



Thanks for the response.

Also if I may ask. Can I just eat poptarts and mainline TNE? Or do I actually have to do these lifts?


----------



## Big Worm

Taking nothing away from programming, lets not forget that at the end of the day its all about getting in there and lifting heavy shit.  Too many guys want to have some secret weapon program thats going to make them into an elite lifter.  You know whats going to make you an elite lifter? Lifting.


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Also if I may ask. Can I just eat poptarts and mainline TNE? Or do I actually have to do these lifts?



You are welcome sir!

If you would just go equipped, the suit would toast your pop tarts and backload your syringes for you.


----------



## Joliver

yeti said:


> If I'm doing Smolov right now, is this a good template to go into afterwards? Should I run Sheiko?
> I'm a beginner and I only squat 385, bench 275, deadlift 445. Will I also benefit from this kind of training?



Both of those programs are extremely difficult.  I give you credit for even thinking about doing them.  I would die.....

Anyone will benefit by doing westside training.  It isn't just for the elite guys that are "in the know."  In fact, beginning in WS or the Cube will build your foundation in speed equally with your strength.  I see tons of guys that can bench 400lbs, but they push it at the same speed as they do 300lbs.  They have no speed.  

You wouldn't go wrong with either a pure westside program the cube, or 531 (as much as it pains me to say it...).


----------



## yeti

joliver said:


> Both of those programs are extremely difficult.  I give you credit for even thinking about doing them.  I would die.....
> 
> Anyone will benefit by doing westside training.  It isn't just for the elite guys that are "in the know."  In fact, beginning in WS or the Cube will build your foundation in speed equally with your strength.  I see tons of guys that can bench 400lbs, but they push it at the same speed as they do 300lbs.  They have no speed.
> 
> You wouldn't go wrong with either a pure westside program the cube, or 531 (as much as it pains me to say it...).



That's cuz you're probably squatting 4x as much as me... 
I'm actually really enjoying smolov. I've gotten so much more confidence on the squat after the base meso that I can't wait to hit the intense meso. 

I think the cube would be a good start before I jump into westside, just to get a feel for how to do the dynamic effort work...
Thanks joliver. Stuff like this makes this board shine for guys like me.


----------



## Joliver

Big Worm said:


> Taking nothing away from programming, lets not forget that at the end of the day its all about getting in there and lifting heavy shit.  Too many guys want to have some secret weapon program thats going to make them into an elite lifter.  You know whats going to make you an elite lifter? Lifting.



That is the one thing that can get lost in the scientific pursuit of PL training.  WS actually reads a hell of a lot more complex than it is in reality.  Even so, if you lose sight of what you are supposed to be doing with programming, you won't be successful.  Good information based on success could never replace intensity and drive when lifting.  You must have both.


----------



## Tren4Life

I'll be giving this a try after the meet. 

Thanks for the info Joliver.



Oh yea and Sticky please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iron1

Good info jol, I'll be giving this a shot once I'm back in good health.


----------



## AlphaD

Thanks Jol.  I have become very intrigued and interested in the PL platform.  Slowly converting.  I am gonna be running 5/3/1 for a little but will be considering this afterwards.


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> Good info jol, I'll be giving this a shot once I'm back in good health.



You know I give good advice.  Remember the JM press routine that crippled me for a week.  Good stuff there....



AlphaD said:


> Thanks Jol.  I have become very intrigued and interested in the PL platform.  Slowly converting.  I am gonna be running 5/3/1 for a little but will be considering this afterwards.



I knew you would come over to the dark side Alpha.  Welcome home.


----------



## AlphaD

joliver said:


> Y
> 
> I knew you would come over to the dark side Alpha.  Welcome home.




And you know, Im not going back the other way!! Nice to be home.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> And you know, Im not going back the other way!! Nice to be home.



It's about time you joined me...us


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Thanks Jol.  I have become very intrigued and interested in the PL platform.  Slowly converting.  I am gonna be running 5/3/1 for a little but will be considering this afterwards.



Your gonna have to find some demons if you want to hang out with us.


----------



## Dtownry

That routine you wrote out looks vaguely familiar hmmmmm...lol.

Ok I have a question:  The difference between DE percentages for geared vs raw lifters.  I have seen a lot of debate on this.  Since geared guys are working off a higher 1RM they use lower DE percentages.  Raw guys the opposite.  Why just for squat though?

This is what I have seen as a recommendation.  What are your thoughts on higher % for the raw dog coach?


Dynamic Effort Squat:
     Geared Lifters: 10-12 sets of 2 reps at 40-60% 1RM
*Raw Lifters: 10-12 sets of 2 reps at 70-85% 1RM*

Dynamic Effort Deadlift:
All Lifters: 6-10 sets of 1-3 reps at 60-85% 1RM

Dynamic Effort Bench:
All Lifters: 9 x 3 repetitions at 50% 1RM (this of course can go 50, 55, 60 in a micro cycle)


----------



## PillarofBalance

Because we don't compete in gear. The lower percentage used by geared guys takes into account their PR is suited.

In deads I don't think that matters as much because the suit maybe adds less than 50lbs.


----------



## Dtownry

PillarofBalance said:


> Because we don't compete in gear. The lower percentage used by geared guys takes into account their PR is suited.
> 
> In deads I don't think that matters as much because the suit maybe adds less than 50lbs.



Pillar my long lost friend.  Thank you.


----------



## Redrum1327

Thanks Joli for breaking it down into terms that even a VERY slow person like myself could understand !!

If I get sore tho I will be expecting a oiled back rub bc I took your advise so if im sore its technically your fault  :32 (18):


----------



## jackdaddy

I'm going to have to YouTube some of these lifts lol...


----------



## ECKSRATED

Any templates for westside?


----------



## ken Sass

as more is said and i read, the more i have to learn. i might be hitting to many sets.


----------



## NbleSavage

Bumping this old but amazing thread on WS. Great read for anyone looking to get into PL.


----------



## Chaos501

Man this is an outstanding post. Couldn't stop myself from reading!!! In the gym now gonna start this program had a weak bench day yesterday so it's gonna overlap today but it will even out. Thanks for the info and help!!!!
S/O to Ecksrated for the link to the thread!!! Thanks bro!


----------



## Milo

Westside is the only one that allows changes in hairstyle. This alone says enough.


----------



## Chaos501

So I know it says 8x3 on Monday for ME lower day. That seems like a bit much when running squats and deadlifts. How would I structure it for Monday's running squats and deads and determining training max or should I shoot for 90% of my 1RM?


----------



## ToolSteel

You think 8x3 is a lot? Try 15 doubles.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> You think 8x3 is a lot? Try 15 doubles.



He's doing 8x3 with upwards to 90%. For both squat and pulls. Twice a week.


----------



## Chaos501

ToolSteel said:


> You think 8x3 is a lot? Try 15 doubles.



Yea that is 6 more reps. But I do push my percentages like Ecksrated said. Right up to 90% because I hate light training it's my weak point because we all know you need to knock the weight down at times. I did SSB squats 8x3 at damn close do 90% then attempted to do the same with deads and it didn't happen even trying to pull %75 was a no go. And deadlift is my best lift. Just trying to structure this program the right way for what works for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Chaos501 said:


> Yea that is 6 more reps. But I do push my percentages like Ecksrated said. Right up to 90% because I hate light training it's my weak point because we all know you need to knock the weight down at times. I did SSB squats 8x3 at damn close do 90% then attempted to do the same with deads and it didn't happen even trying to pull %75 was a no go. And deadlift is my best lift. Just trying to structure this program the right way for what works for me.



Let Jol help u out when he has time. 

My  working sets on heavy days are usually 3-5 sets of triples. Then maybe some heavier singles. Westside is new to me also but I think you're doing way too much.


----------



## Chaos501

ECKSRATED said:


> Let Jol help u out when he has time.
> 
> My  working sets on heavy days are usually 3-5 sets of triples. Then maybe some heavier singles. Westside is new to me also but I think you're doing way too much.



I knocked my heavy days down to 3x3 increasing weight then 3x1 increasing weight.


----------



## Joliver

Chaos501 said:


> I knocked my heavy days down to 3x3 increasing weight then 3x1 increasing weight.



Check out the prilepin chart thread to get an idea of how you get volume. That chart is the fundamental basis for that 8x3 template. It may not be 8x3, it varies quite a bit. For example:

1x3@65
1x3@75
3x3@85
1x2@90
1x1@95
1xTM+

If youll notice, we worked through all of the prilepin training zones at the low end of their ranges. We did 8 sets, but very rarely should you grind out 8-10 sets of 85%+. Westside lifters know the template, but that's where the Bulgarian training comes in because as a lift gets heavy by percentage, the reps drop to singles--maybe doubles.


----------



## Chaos501

Joliver said:


> Check out the prilepin chart thread to get an idea of how you get volume. That chart is the fundamental basis for that 8x3 template. It may not be 8x3, it varies quite a bit. For example:
> 
> 1x3@65
> 1x3@75
> 3x3@85
> 1x2@90
> 1x1@95
> 1xTM+
> 
> If youll notice, we worked through all of the prilepin training zones at the low end of their ranges. We did 8 sets, but very rarely should you grind out 8-10 sets of 85%+. Westside lifters know the template, but that's where the Bulgarian training comes in because as a lift gets heavy by percentage, the reps drop to singles--maybe doubles.




thank you for your help man!! That's pretty close to what I ended up doing. My 3 sets of 3 were increasing weight the. 3 sets of singles were all increasing weight also. This template will be great to have thanks again!!!


----------



## Milo

When I get married my wife will have a tramp stamp of Prilepin's Chart. And when she's beatin' my frank and beans in reverse cowgirl, I'll always remember that she's #2 and my true allegiance lies with Prilepin.


----------

